

CNN Thinks HTML Is Computer Espionage - SurfScore
http://gizmodo.com/5854035/cnn-thinks-html-is-computer-espionage

======
pavel_lishin
See also:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/lr0ij/which_one_o...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/lr0ij/which_one_of_you_put_me_on_cnn_yesterday/)

